# Las terrazas están llenas PERO...



## DigitalMarketer (18 Abr 2022)

La gente no consume una mierda.
Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.

Mucho vestidito, mucha gafa de sol, cientos de fotos para subir a Instagram de postureo, pero nada más.

Cuando yo tenía 18 años en el 2005 y tuve algunos curros de camarero...
CONSUMIR ERA OTRA COSA.

Y os hablo de restaurantes/marisquerías del norte de la provincia de la Coruña.

Todas las semanas comidas/cenas de empresarios paco de mierda de provincia.
Ejemplo:
El dueño de una discoteca, un pequeño constructor, un pequeño armador, el notario del pueblo, el abogado del pueblo...

Gente de ese perfil.

Y volaban los billetes.

Comidas de miles de euros, inflandose a vinos buenos, marisco a reventar, solomillos.

Se veían cuentas de más de 3000€ y propinas de más de 100€.

Todo pagado en cash.

Y esta es mi humilde experiencia de lo que vi en restaurantes de provincias.

Sabe Dios como era en Madrid, Barcelona, etc.

Antes la gente tenía dinero de verdad, ahora van de guapos de Instagram subiendo fotitos con su mojito de mierda pero no han comido una langosta de 130€ kilo en su puta vida.

Es como si en estos 15 años mediante ingeniería social se lograse cambiar el concepto de "rico"

Te pones una americana del zara, unas gafas de sol, te pides un cóctel y venga, ya eres la élite.


----------



## Lobo macho (18 Abr 2022)

Lógico, posturo mucho, dinero escaso.


----------



## CreepyCoin (18 Abr 2022)

Yo solo me gasto 2€ en cortados... voy a gastarme 30€ jajaajajaajaajaaajaj


----------



## amanciortera (18 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



y se iban de putas a la fuente y cerraban el spa con tres gachis y unas cuantas lonchas para pasar la noche, eran otros tiempos no cabe duda


----------



## Ozymandias (18 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



Y en cada mesa había un notario comiendo no ? XD


----------



## zirick (18 Abr 2022)

La gran cantidad de locales que han cerrado por ruina no se volverán a llenar.
Lo hoteles lo mismo.

Ésta euforia propagandística es otro engaño más.


----------



## Th89 (18 Abr 2022)

Has descubierto el postureo, más vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## inteño (18 Abr 2022)

Los estudiantes que se tiraban la tarde con 10€ en el cien montaditos han llevado su miseria a otros caladeros


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (18 Abr 2022)

Muy bueno.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (18 Abr 2022)

Ahora ya no puedes pagar ni 1000 pavos en "cash", todos los gastos tienen que estar controlados por la mama estado.


----------



## amanciortera (18 Abr 2022)

Pompero troll al ignore


----------



## Eudoxo (18 Abr 2022)

El Lazarillo es rico en acontecimientos donde se narran las vivencias de señoritos sin caudal basado en la España que no cambia.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (18 Abr 2022)

mi hermano es camarero y comenta que la gente no tiene un duro. Piden hamburguesas para compartir, niños comidos de casa y mucha racaneria. Mucha fotito, mucha gafita de sol y poca pasta.


----------



## yoyoa (18 Abr 2022)

Ya que no se puede, van sobrados de postureo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Abr 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Yo solo me gasto 2€ en cortados... voy a gastarme 30€ jajaajajaajaajaaajaj



30€ dice 

Un café medio frío o una Coca-Cola ya totalmente sin gas 

Si ves a alguien tomando un cacaolat, es porque ha descubierto que no se disipa y que te lo puedes tomar después de que haya perdido el frío o el calor sin que sepa a mierda


----------



## Guepardo (18 Abr 2022)

Si tienes pasta no vas a una terraza con la marabunda, te vas de viaje hotel 5 estrellas de 500€ la noche persona menos de eso eres pobre, por eso se nota que el país está quebrado.

Las ciudades en vacaciones deberían estar desiertas y no es así…


----------



## SolyCalma (18 Abr 2022)

Antes se tiraba mucho dinero y mucha comida, ahora no, es lógico a mi ya una cena de mas de 100 euros por persona me parece fuera de lugar, y tirando a alto, porque para que sea mas de 50 bien que debe merecer la pena seriamente.


----------



## asakopako (18 Abr 2022)

30€ dice. Yo soy el último en sacar la cartera.

- Nunca me dejáis que pague
- Tranquilo, la próxima vez pagas tú
- Pero que no se os olvide, eh?
GOTO 10


----------



## chicken (18 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



También hay muchos que consumen a saco, que acaban una tapa y al momento están pidiendo la siguiente.

Nos guste o no, está habiendo un efecto rebote de libro, al menos en los últimos meses, aunque habrá que ver si dura mucho en el tiempo o se agota pronto.


----------



## bit (18 Abr 2022)

flash flash ..


----------



## Cohiba_J (18 Abr 2022)

12 Kg?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (18 Abr 2022)

chicken dijo:


> También hay muchos que consumen a saco, que acaban una tapa y al momento están pidiendo la siguiente.
> 
> Nos guste o no, está habiendo un efecto rebote de libro, al menos en los últimos meses, aunque habrá que ver si dura mucho en el tiempo o se agota pronto.



Pero es que consumir a saco tapas no es casi nada.

Te tomas 8 cañas y 6-7 tapas y no te gastas más de 50-60€.


----------



## veismuler (18 Abr 2022)

Eso es un mojón...en el país vasco unos pagan las copas y otros pagan los Mercedes..


----------



## kabeljau (18 Abr 2022)

Tenemos que pagar los coches oficiales de los demócratas. A remar, como.


----------



## poppom (18 Abr 2022)

a ver amiguitos, poneos en la piel del grueso de la población española, paguiteros funcionariales, langostos y parásitos de estos dos grupos.
Han percibido su sueldo regularmente desde hace dos años, para muchos el covid han sido unas vacaciones, que continúan si siguen de teletravago, que son vacaciones remuneradas.
Cuando llega un burbujero o autónomo quebrado se ríen en su cara.
Aquí sabemos que es un espejismo, pero es que los espejismos hasta que no te acercas lo suficiente parecen muy reales.
El pagar algo más de luz, gasofa o comida es una leve molestia para la casta funcilangostil, que se privará de algún lujo pero continuará con su tren de vida anterior mientras no haya leyes que se lo impidan.


----------



## DifferentBcn (18 Abr 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo pero se debe entender que la situación ha empeorado mucho, España es un país un 50% más pobre que hace 15 años en términos reales.


----------



## djvan (18 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



Y como sigáis sobrecociendo el marisco en muchos sitios.. los pocos que seguimos gastando dejaremos de hacerlo..

primer aviso!!

Lo de propina de 1000 euros en comida de empresa huele mal.. muy mal.. narco-mordida-propina tal vez?


----------



## keler (18 Abr 2022)

Pues irás a lo viejo a la zona guiri a que te metan un buen rabo payaso. Seguro que en realidad eres un pobretón con piso en Lasarte o en Rente.


----------



## Redoneon (18 Abr 2022)

excto, beberse la cerveza en 2 horas o salir mamado de casa es lo que se lleva ahora. Pero y lo contento que esta el del bar con las mesas llenas? eso no tiene precio.

Todo esta en decadencia y lo unico que se ve es el maquillaje negando la realidad. Pero yo me alegro, beberse un litro de alcohol para aparentar ser feliz tambien es una desgracia y el ir invitando copas a gente que ni conoces para no beber solo otra desgracia más, para que luego termines con el higado cocido


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (18 Abr 2022)

Y a partir de esta noche, ESPAÑA . el pais de La Panga, El Agua del Grifo y el colacao marca blanca plusquam chopped y cafe torrefacto por que Cofidis llama a la puerta para pagar el credito del viajito instagramer a Altea !


----------



## tovarovsky (18 Abr 2022)

O sea que te comes tres o cuatro pollas al dia a 70-80 la mamorra. Me sigues pareciendo caro, una lumi limpita y perfumada sale mas económica que tu.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2022)

Pero eso ha pasado antes de la crisis. Gente comiendo bocadillos de tres euros exigiendo trato de marqueses


----------



## 999999999 (18 Abr 2022)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Y en cada mesa había un notario comiendo no ? XD



Doy fe...


----------



## pepetemete (18 Abr 2022)

Lo que me ha chocado es ver la gasolina más barata en Francia que en España...y creo que eso es señal inequívoca de GUANO nacional.
Estando este finde pasado en San Sebastián y en el país vasco francés , corroboro lo dicho en este post, se acabaron las comilonas, el futuro de la hostelería tiende al low cost o la desaparición. 

Si esto es bueno o no, pues no sé que decir la verdad, pero lo de la gasolina me hace pensar en Portugal.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (18 Abr 2022)

TeletraVAGO, este foro es un vivero de lenguaje espectacular.  Nuevo palabro patentado por el forero...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (18 Abr 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Y como sigáis sobrecociendo el marisco en muchos sitios.. los pocos que seguimos gastando dejaremos de hacerlo..
> 
> primer aviso!!
> 
> Lo de propina de 1000 euros en comida de empresa huele mal.. muy mal.. narco-mordida-propina tal vez?



No no, puse propina de 100€.
Propinas de 1000 jamás vi


----------



## Critikalspanish (18 Abr 2022)

Ostias 9k al mes en comidas y si te vas de madre comes mortadela sin aceitunas el último de mes.
Hohoho


----------



## Hans_Asperger (18 Abr 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> mi hermano es camarero y comenta que la gente no tiene un duro. *Piden hamburguesas para compartir*, niños comidos de casa y mucha racaneria. Mucha fotito, mucha gafita de sol y poca pasta.


----------



## chainsaw man (18 Abr 2022)

Pues menos mal que los hoteles y demas no han subido los precios esta Semana Santa, que en verano si han dicho que los van a subir y va a ser la risa...


----------



## Aventino (18 Abr 2022)

El rico no presume de su riqueza, no anda pregonando su fortuna a los cuatro vientos.

El medio pelo es el que gasta mas de lo que gana: (300 euros por día por 30, porque
se come todos los días da 9000 euros al mes.)
12k - 9k = 3k para vivir el resto del mes.

Las 3/4 partes del ingreso en comida, sólo un pocoseso hace esas gilipolleces.


----------



## R_Madrid (18 Abr 2022)

a mi me han contado historias de abrir un vega sicilia en cualquier comida de mierda y pasar 
a tarjeta del ayuntamiento


----------



## Hyperion (18 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



La época de la burbuja, concretamente entre el 98 y el 2008 fue una anomalía que no va a volver, en aquella época la "clase mediah" y obrera tenía un gasto y un ritmo de vida que hoy ni siquiera gran parte de la clase media real posee. Aunque era muy pequeño en esa época me han contado cada historia de gastos que tela, en el restaurante donde curraba el hermano mayor de un colega se fatcuraban cerca dde 20k euros...por fin de semana.

Además que la gente cuando salía de fiesta, salía de verdad (nada de un vienres/sábado noche y a correr, los que manejaban cash se tiraban el finde entero, alguno con hoteles incluídos), la gente se gastaba en salir los findes tanto o más que lo que gana mucha gente hoy. Por no hablar que el tema restaurantes estaba burbujeado a tope: lo que hoy son hamburgueserías "chic", que no deja de ser una alternativa de "pobretones", antes era gastarse 100 euros por cabeza en arrocerías y braserías locales (recuerdo que a raíz de la crisis de 2008 cerraron multitud de ese tipo de restaurantes).

Cualquier barrio obrero de Barna se vaciaba de coches, literalmente, los fines de semana. Y el parque automovilístico era cuanto menos curioso (por la cantidad de coches de gran cilindrada y sobre todo, alemanes, que pululaban en barrios de gente de clase media-baja y baja). Por eso media europa, seres de luz incluídos, querían vivir en España: nadie entendía el nivel de vida que gastábamos en esa época, al menos algunos, porque también hubo mileurismo a raudales.

Pero eso fue un espejismo, un sueño dulce y algo cutre que ya no va a volver.


----------



## Direct (18 Abr 2022)

Te dejas 9000€ al mes en comidas?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (18 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

LA gente es gilipollas y siempre está lo mismo con lo de "las terrazas llenas".

Se nota que en 2006 eran muy jovenes o eran unos tiñosos.

A mi en 2006 me salía el curro por las orejas, y la gente gastaba como i no hubiera mañana. Carros guapos, ropa guapa, no como ahora que nada mas que ves Dacias de mierda y la gente vestida como si fueran putos pordioseros.

Maricos a tope, whisky y puros y pelotis.

Nada de "cervecitas" o copitas de vino, pero la gente es muy garrula y ha viajado poco. Igual en vez de ir a paises de mierda, debería de ir a Monaco, a SAin Tropez, a Cannes, al Lago di Garda y descubririan lo que e stener dinero de verdad.


----------



## Aventino (18 Abr 2022)

Covidiano, proucraniano y del psoe, no se podía esperar otra cosa...


----------



## Ponix (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

café, agua de grifo, palillo y gafas de proxeneta


----------



## Aventino (18 Abr 2022)

Una bosta con todas las letras.


----------



## Atotrapo (18 Abr 2022)

Unas Coca Colas y gracias, que no hay pasta para comer.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



2 raciones de fritanga y 4 cervezas, de 30 pavos ya no baja


----------



## khalil (18 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



Cuantas carencias muestras en un solo hilo¡


----------



## Risitas (18 Abr 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Yo solo me gasto 2€ en cortados... voy a gastarme 30€ jajaajajaajaajaaajaj



Si pero la gente antes pedían varias consumiciones y pinchos, y no había muchos jetas que van a quedar con amigos y no toman nada para sentarse en la mesa también. Y lo curioso es que algunos toman un cortao y se tiran toda la tarde ahí sentado a charlar.


----------



## Tratante (18 Abr 2022)

Hablando esta mañana con dos empresarios hosteleros de como había ido la campaña estos días, (costa-playa zona pija), ambos me confirmaron que fue tremendo en cuanto a facturación, dando comidas hasta cerca de las 18h viernes y sábado, así que igual la gente si que anda por gastar...

Yo en lo personal, el viernes me tocó comer pasadas las 16h y recorrí no menos de 7 locales desde las 13h a ver si en alguno podían "colarnos". A punto estuvimos de volver para casa a hacer unos macarrones.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (18 Abr 2022)

El postureo es una mierda.

A mí me mola mamarme como perro y buscar pelea después.

Puta pandemia de mentirijilla que me ha jodido.

Edit: por otro lado normal que no gasten con el bajón de calidad que han dado. El viernes pedí rabas en dos sitios distintos donde antes las daban cojonudas. En uno de ellos ahora son reguleras, en el otro incomibles.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (18 Abr 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Cuantas carencias muestras en un solo hilo¡



?


----------



## Tratante (18 Abr 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> 2 raciones de fritanga y 4 cervezas, de 30 pavos ya no baja



Ración de fritanga, (que te quedas con hambre), y dos cervezas o refrescos a pie de playa en mi zona no baja de los 18-20€, y, es lo minimísimo a consumir. Ahí le metes algo más de comida, café, postre y copazo mirando al mar, y casi sin darte ni cuenta pasas de los 40€ por cabeza. Y ni has comido ni has bebido en condiciones...


----------



## CreepyCoin (18 Abr 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Y lo curioso es que algunos toman un cortao y se tiran toda la tarde ahí sentado a charlar.



Es lo que hago yo.


----------



## skan (18 Abr 2022)

Yo me gasto 10€, no estoy cagando dinero.


Pero los políticos, funcionarios, consejeros, asesores, sindicalistas... y sanguijuelas varias siguen viviendo a lo grande con nuestro dinero.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (18 Abr 2022)

Noy hay mal que por bien no venga. Ahora se tira mucha menos comida y mucho menos dinero.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (18 Abr 2022)

Ademas, es imposible comerse más de 30 euros por persona, imposible. Si pagas mas eres tonto y cansaburros.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (18 Abr 2022)

Ademas, es imposible comerse más de 30 euros por persona, imposible. Si pagas mas eres tonto y cansaburros.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (18 Abr 2022)

Algunos no consumen mas que palillos y servilletas, pero están en las terrazas.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (18 Abr 2022)

Antaño ví cuentas de 30.000 libras por cenar 4 personas.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (18 Abr 2022)

Pasada la semana santa, se agota la mortadela en los super.


----------



## pampero21 (18 Abr 2022)

Hyperion dijo:


> La época de la burbuja, concretamente entre el 98 y el 2008 fue una anomalía que no va a volver, en aquella época la "clase mediah" y obrera tenía un gasto y un ritmo de vida que hoy ni siquiera gran parte de la clase media real posee. Aunque era muy pequeño en esa época me han contado cada historia de gastos que tela, en el restaurante donde curraba el hermano mayor de un colega se fatcuraban cerca dde 20k euros...por fin de semana.
> 
> Además que la gente cuando salía de fiesta, salía de verdad (nada de un vienres/sábado noche y a correr, los que manejaban cash se tiraban el finde entero, alguno con hoteles incluídos), la gente se gastaba en salir los findes tanto o más que lo que gana mucha gente hoy. Por no hablar que el tema restaurantes estaba burbujeado a tope: lo que hoy son hamburgueserías "chic", que no deja de ser una alternativa de "pobretones", antes era gastarse 100 euros por cabeza en arrocerías y braserías locales (recuerdo que a raíz de la crisis de 2008 cerraron multitud de ese tipo de restaurantes).
> 
> ...




No sé ¿eh?. Yo voy a hablar de Madrid.

El ambiente de salir de fiesta lleva años en decadencia... Y te digo desde cuando... Desde que se implantó la ley antibotellón, dónde te ponían un multazo del copón. A partir de ahí fue todo en declive y la cantidad de fiesta ni de coña ha sido la misma desde esa época. Quizás se pensaron que si se impedía a los jóvenes beber se gastarían más cubatas al entrar en un pub.
Craso error, la juventud mayoritariamente dejó de salir tan a mansalva de noche. Y te hablo de Madrid capital. Me imagino que el resto de Comunidades más de lo mismo, pero Madrid que paradojicamente ha crecido en habitantes el mundo de la noche ha decaído.

En los coletazos de final de 2006 o 2008 se veían cochazos, pero hoy en día se están viendo cochazos SUB nuevos que valen incluso más que los de aquella época. 

Curiosamente lo que se vé hoy es que la peña es capaz de gastarse más en una hamburguesa que la mierda de MCDonald que se hizo tan populares (ya de por sí populares) sobre el 2000.

Así que no sé si hay más pasta, pero creo que no hay mucho menos.

Quién lleva muy bien un negocio hace bastante pasta. El que lo lleva normal, pues vivirá medio bien. Y el que lleva mal el negocio, tendrá que chapar como ha ocurrido siempre.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Abr 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> El rico no presume de su riqueza, no anda pregonando su fortuna a los cuatro vientos.
> 
> El medio pelo es el que gasta mas de lo que gana: (300 euros por día por 30, porque
> se come todos los días da 9000 euros al mes.)
> ...



Joder macho....

Que es un trol de mierda. Ese no ha visto 300 leuros juntos en su vida


----------



## Feyerabend (18 Abr 2022)

No tenéis aficiones? País de camareros y de Terraceo pero nada de invertir o innovar.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Abr 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Ración de fritanga, (que te quedas con hambre), y dos cervezas o refrescos a pie de playa en mi zona no baja de los 18-20€, y, es lo minimísimo a consumir. Ahí le metes algo más de comida, café, postre y copazo mirando al mar, y casi sin darte ni cuenta pasas de los 40€ por cabeza. Y ni has comido ni has bebido en condiciones...



Pues yo me refiero a cualquier barrio obrero de una ciudad grande.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

De una terracilla sólo puedes salir cabreao. Te van a servir mal, mala calidac y absurdamente carísimo. 

lo único que tienen las terracillas es que te puedes sentar, porque al parecer está projibido sentarse en cualquier otra parte. 

Y el rejonazo que te llevas no te lo quita nadie.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

antes, hace nada, las terracitas eran para las marujas de sesenta años. A nadie se le ocurría ir a terracillas, eso es muy actual. Desde que projibieron que la peña estuviera en la calle.


----------



## Tratante (18 Abr 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Pues yo me refiero a cualquier barrio obrero de una ciudad grande.



Si, visto así es hasta barato disfrutar de una caña al sol con la brisa del mar en la cara por 3€, comparado con pagarlos en el barrio, en terraza pestilente con coches pasando a menos de 3m y vistas a los tochos de ladrillo.

Pero no deja de ser caro para lo que es.


----------



## usuario baneado (18 Abr 2022)

Y por eso lloran los hosteleros ,por no ponder timar de mas a la gente y falta de cuencoarrocistas que sirvan las mesas las 14h del día.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

las terracillas, hace nada, eran algo excepcional. Había pocas, pocas mesas y no eran un plan en sí mismo. A nadie se le ocurría salir para ir a sentarse en terracillas. Nunca. Iban las marujas después de ir a misa y poco más.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (18 Abr 2022)

Joder qué muerto de hambre.

Ayer apadriné a un docemileurista como tú, qué delgado estaba el pobre.


----------



## Hyperion (18 Abr 2022)

pampero21 dijo:


> No sé ¿eh?. Yo voy a hablar de Madrid.
> 
> El ambiente de salir de fiesta lleva años en decadencia... Y te digo desde cuando... Desde que se implantó la ley antibotellón, dónde te ponían un multazo del copón. A partir de ahí fue todo en declive y la cantidad de fiesta ni de coña ha sido la misma desde esa época. Quizás se pensaron que si se impedía a los jóvenes beber se gastarían más cubatas al entrar en un pub.
> Craso error, la juventud mayoritariamente dejó de salir tan a mansalva de noche. Y te hablo de Madrid capital. Me imagino que el resto de Comunidades más de lo mismo, pero Madrid que paradojicamente ha crecido en habitantes el mundo de la noche ha decaído.
> ...



Eso pasó más o menos también en Barna a finales de la época, que es cuando coincidió esa ley. Seguramente en consecuencia los garitos y las discotecas comenzaron a subir el precio de las copas y aquello reventó.

Yo hablaba más bien de la época 2003-2006 que fue la época de máximo "esplendor" burbujil.

Y más allá del tema hostelero, otras muchas costumbre se perdieron, como el tema de quemar llantas y gasofa dando tumbos con el coche, o el tuning, un hobby tan hortera como caro que por aquí llegó a ser una plaga (hasta el ECI tenía su sección de tuning).


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (18 Abr 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> y se iban de putas a la fuente y cerraban el spa con tres gachis y unas cuantas lonchas para pasar la noche, eran otros tiempos no cabe duda



Verda verdadera....


----------



## Tronio (18 Abr 2022)

No me gustan los excesos como en 2000 pero mantengo que hay mucho dinero ahorrado,pero es muy temeroso el cash provenga de ricos o clase trabajadora,por eso no aflora con alegria.


----------



## Segismunda (18 Abr 2022)

Tomarse un APEROL manda! Que rabien las modernas que se piden un Cualquiercossini con soda y Spritz para ir de entendidos, de que ellos saben más y pagan 10 euros por un puto aperitivo que está a la altura del tinto de verano.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (18 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



yo voy a ir a tomarme una caña así:









Comprar DISFRAZ DE RICO HOMBRE Online - Tienda de disfraces online


El disfraz de rico para hombre incluye bata, cinyurón y bufanda. Talla ML. .




www.disfraceslapinyata.com


----------



## Barrunto (18 Abr 2022)

Los CM os repetis más que el ajo, siempre los mismos temas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

En la antiguedac, antes de ayer, los jóbenes salían por la calle, a los parques, al céspedes, las plazas...y se lo pasaba uno fenomenal. Se tomaban sus cervezas y pesicolas, se comían unas pipas y unos gusanitos y se echaba así la tarde. Y los fines de semana, se hacía botellón y se salía por ahí. Y no pasaba na. Era un rollo alegre, de catequesis y convivencia.

Desde que se projibió eso, ahora el ambiente es depresivo, hay mogollón de delincuentes por todas partes y ya no hay grupos de hamijos y hamijas sanotes. Eso se ha terminao. Todos en el instagram ese metidos como trastornaos.


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Abr 2022)

AhorrarMalditos dijo:


> Pasada la semana santa, se agota la mortadela en los super.



Y las ensaladas


----------



## Dj Puesto (18 Abr 2022)

Sobre todo por la zona que vives me da a mi que veías narco-comilonas. No es normal gastarse 3000€ en una comilona y pagar en efectivo. La gente que gana dinero fácil lo gasta fácil, veo más inverosímil que notarios, abogados y demás anden gastándose 3.000€ a la semana en gilipolleces , esos comportamientos son como digo propios de gente que recibe mucho dinero de forma casi pasiva y no valoran una mierda el dinero y el esfuerzo que cuesta conseguirlo.

En la época de la burbuja pues sí, había mucha gente de este perfil sobre todo en relación al mundillo de la construcción (que todos los que pones en el ejemplo podían estar vinculados al mundillo entonces si me creo que ocurriesen esas cosas) 

Ahora mismo ya no hay esta burbuja, fluye mucho menos dinero negro también, que no deja de ser dinero, al final el dinero negro se acaba blanqueando y pasando de unas manos a otras lo que también genera riqueza de algún modo. El hostelero que unos narcos le pagan las langostas a 200€ ejemplar más feliz que una perdiz, luego va a la tienda de ropa y se compra una americana de 2000€, el de la americana compra un Audi, el del Audi paga a mecánico, el mecánico paga a abogado, a notario......... 

Y si, desde luego ahora nos han metido en la cabeza que ser rico son chuminadas, la realidad es que la gente es pobre porque no tiene casa propia, tiene un puto dacia comunista y etc etc...


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Abr 2022)

No somos conscientes del bien que hace el botón del ignore.


----------



## dragon33 (18 Abr 2022)

La virtud es tener dinero y lonchafinear.


----------



## Ederto (18 Abr 2022)

Pib per capita España 2008: 35k USD
Pib per capita España 2020: 27K USD

Y espera a que calculen el de 2021.


----------



## malibux (18 Abr 2022)

Luego pasas un finde en Londres y ves que ahí sí sigue el cash fluyendo a saco (y sin dinero negro ahí). Garitos molones de cubatas a 12 pounds a tope de gente...
En Madrid hay mucha gente tomando algo, pero ya se limita a la cervecita de los coj* con las patatas. 
Emosio engañaos. 
Bueno, realmente como habéis dicho, esos años de la burbuja fueron un espejismo y siempre hemos sido mucho más pobres que la mayoría de europeos.


----------



## Ederto (18 Abr 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Luego pasas un finde en Londres y ves que ahí sí sigue el cash fluyendo a saco (y sin dinero negro ahí). Garitos molones de cubatas a 12 pounds a tope de gente...
> En Madrid hay mucha gente tomando algo, pero ya se limita a la cervecita de los coj* con las patatas.
> Emosio engañaos.
> Bueno, realmente como habéis dicho, esos años de la burbuja fueron un espejismo y siempre hemos sido mucho más pobres que la mayoría de europeos.



Un detalle:

No es "esos años de la burbuja". Es "aquellos años de la burbuja" que la fiesta se acabó hace 13 años.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (18 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> *Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.*
> 
> (...)




Joder, que vida os pegais loh ricoh


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> las terracillas, hace nada, eran algo excepcional. Había pocas, pocas mesas y no eran un plan en sí mismo. A nadie se le ocurría salir para ir a sentarse en terracillas. Nunca. Iban las marujas después de ir a misa y poco más.



Para nada.

Trabajé en hostelería en los años 90 y las terrazas de los bares de barrio funcionaban de puta madre.

No sólo marujas. A las familias les encantaba sentarse a comer sus 3 o 4 raciones con sus correspondientes rondas de bebidas.

Entonces no había fotitos para el insta pero la gente tenía más poder adquisitivo y los precios eran más moderados.

Eso sí. A los camareros de entonces y a los de ahora se nos pagaba una puta mierda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Para nada.
> 
> Trabajé en hostelería en los años 90 y las terrazas de los bares de barrio funcionaban de puta madre.
> 
> ...



Marujas después de misa, parejas con ñeños, biegos...ese era el panorama en las terracillas.

Nunca ha sido un plan en sí mismo para la peña jóben y buapa.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Abr 2022)

Yo era de los de tomar tragos y gastarme algo ..nada comparado al resto ..pero lo de hoy en día es de flipar ( por suerte ya no consumo)


----------



## A.k.A (18 Abr 2022)

Va a gastarse más de 30 euros en un bar paco su puta madre, que pides una ración de GOEVOS ROTOS y te ponen las putas patatas de dado congeladas.


----------



## LADRIC (18 Abr 2022)

es lo que tiene ser registrador de la propiedad

la ELITE DE LOS FUNCIS


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Marujas después de misa, parejas con ñeños, biegos...ese era el panorama en las terracillas.
> 
> Nunca ha sido un plan en sí mismo para la peña jóben y buapa.



La peña joven y guapa ni entonces y mucho menos ahora tenía un puto duro.

Sólo podían aspirar a litronear en parques.

Otra cosa es que a parte de jóvenes y guapos tuviesen pasta. Esos alternaban en el Club de Campo o en La residencia de verano de la Preysler


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

y en verano pa los guirish. Las terracitas siempre han sido para los guiris rositas.


----------



## wopa (18 Abr 2022)

Antes estaban los pubs a reventar de 10 de la noche a cinco de la mañana. Ahora la gente se toma un cubata de 00:00 a 2:00, foto en el insta y a casa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

la depresión se ha instalao en hezpain desde hace 15 años.


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Abr 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> y se iban de putas a la fuente y cerraban el spa con tres gachis y unas cuantas lonchas para pasar la noche, eran otros tiempos no cabe duda



¡"La Fuente" qué recuerdos! ¿Sigue abierto por cierto?


----------



## Marvelita (18 Abr 2022)

> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.



ya quisiera el bar promedio español que la gente se dejara 30 euros por cabeza...


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Lo que me ha chocado es ver la gasolina más barata en Francia que en España...y creo que eso es señal inequívoca de GUANO nacional.
> Estando este finde pasado en San Sebastián y en el país vasco francés , corroboro lo dicho en este post, se acabaron las comilonas, el futuro de la hostelería tiende al low cost o la desaparición.
> 
> Si esto es bueno o no, pues no sé que decir la verdad, pero lo de la gasolina me hace pensar en Portugal.



Hostia yo lo vi ayer sábado tambien y me tuve que frotar los ojos


----------



## Tanchus (18 Abr 2022)

La manera de saber si alguien no ha catado nunca el Dom Perignon es ver cómo lo dice. La mayoría dice don Perignon, señal de que sólo lo han visto de lejos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (18 Abr 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Joder, que vida os pegais loh ricoh



Es que eso ya hasta en Portugal.
Por la zona donde vivo yo te pide para 2 en un restaurante bueno de Cascais:
Sopa de pescado 9€
Bogavante de 1.3kg unos 160€
Una carne a compartir 32€
Botella de vino 25€
Postres 9€

Te gastas para 2 personas unos 240€ fácil.
Te parece que pedir bogavante es exagerado?
Pues un lenguado a 75€ kilo.
180€ de factura no te los quita nadie.


----------



## Tonald Drump (18 Abr 2022)

No, antes la gente no tenía más dinero ni era mejor, muy al contrario.

Antes esquilmaban como putas langostas todo lo que aún le quedaba al estado que era bastante y ahora el estado está en estado comatoso y a punto de morir por los mismos parásitos que no pararán hasta matarlo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (18 Abr 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> ya quisiera el bar promedio español que la gente se dejara 30 euros por cabeza...



Con la excusa de estar a dieta y ser saludables, la gente ahora NO PIDE UNA MIERDA EN LOS RESTAURANTES.

Casi nadie te pide entrante + pescado + carne + postre +café + copa.
No verás a nadie de 50 para abajo pidiendo algo así.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (18 Abr 2022)

Tonald Drump dijo:


> No, antes la gente no tenía más dinero ni era mejor, muy al contrario.
> 
> Antes esquilmaban como putas langostas todo lo que aún le quedaba al estado que era bastante y ahora el estado está en estado comatoso y a punto de morir por los mismos parásitos que no pararán hasta matarlo.



Los pequeños empresarios de antes tenían más pasta y sobre todo veian un futuro despejado, generaban dinero fácilmente.

Ahora es todo una puta tormenta, no se puede montar casi nada y ver dinero entrando de modo estable.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> La manera de saber si alguien no ha catado nunca el Dom Perignon es ver cómo lo dice. La mayoría dice don Perignon, señal de que sólo lo han visto de lejos.



cuando currelaba sirviendo donperiñones desos a las hélites, se ponían una copa y dejaban las botellas enteras. Y yo aluejo me las llevaba y me las bebía enteras a morro. 

Y tampoco es pa fliparse, vamos. Si me dices que eso vale 1 eypo en el mencabrona me lo creo. 

Tonterías


----------



## Funcional (18 Abr 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Ahora ya no puedes pagar ni 1000 pavos en "cash", todos los gastos tienen que estar controlados por la mama estado.



Esa es la clave. El OP ha mencionado colectivos profesionales entre los que antes se movía mucho dinero en B. Ahora no hay ni en B ni en A y además la incertidumbre provoca que la gente se reserve para el por si acaso.


----------



## pampero21 (18 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Pib per capita España 2008: 35k USD
> Pib per capita España 2020: 27K USD
> 
> Y espera a que calculen el de 2021.



2020 en plena pandemia. No sé, coge con pinzas y fiate más cuando salgan las del 2022


----------



## pampero21 (18 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Antes estaban los pubs a reventar de 10 de la noche a cinco de la mañana. Ahora la gente se toma un cubata de 00:00 a 2:00, foto en el insta y a casa.



Sí, pero la previa es desde las 13 a cervezas.. Y a las 19 empiezan los cubatas. 

No te creo, porque lo he vivido con mis colegas


----------



## Ederto (18 Abr 2022)

pampero21 dijo:


> 2020 en plena pandemia. No sé, coge con pinzas y fiate más cuando salgan las del 2022



Me da igual. Salta a la vista que la fiesta se acabó hace mucho.


----------



## Marjalero (18 Abr 2022)

Según este hilo y tal y como está el asunto alguno va a comer mierda y le va a parecer caviar. Lo siento,la mala noticia es que no habrá caviar para todos
Ánimos! Estamos juntos en esto! Saldremos mucho más fuertes!


----------



## su IGWT (18 Abr 2022)

Eso era la era pre internet, Pre amazon y pre rrss


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Abr 2022)

Y la polla de 30 cm, no te olvides que esto es burbuja.











Pd. En tu ojete, piraton.


----------



## Rey Mago Nº1 (18 Abr 2022)

#Salimosmásfuertes


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (18 Abr 2022)

Pues yo hoy en una terraza 5 euros un refresco y una cerveza. Una hora habré estado. 
Es un robo, pero algo tiene que ganar el bar.


----------



## galdubat (18 Abr 2022)

Eugenio tenía un chiste buenisimo.


----------



## Barspin (18 Abr 2022)

Yo invertiría esos 300 en metales pesados en lugar de transformarlos en heces. Por puro capitalismo y vicio.


----------



## mstrogoff (18 Abr 2022)

Que es un bar??,,,,toda la semana santa fuera y no he visto uno,,,,,supongo que es una especie de secta, no??


----------



## Espeluznao (18 Abr 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Hablando esta mañana con dos empresarios hosteleros de como había ido la campaña estos días, (costa-playa zona pija), ambos me confirmaron que fue tremendo en cuanto a facturación, dando comidas hasta cerca de las 18h viernes y sábado, así que igual la gente si que anda por gastar...
> 
> Yo en lo personal, el viernes me tocó comer pasadas las 16h y recorrí no menos de 7 locales desde las 13h a ver si en alguno podían "colarnos". A punto estuvimos de volver para casa a hacer unos macarrones.



Te contaron cómo les ha ido en los últimos 7 días, pero no la cantidad de pasta que están perdiendo porque en días normales no facturan nada.

Ése es el error que comete la gente al pensar que algo va bien porque un día puntual ven un negocio lleno, o gente en un aeropuerto, o la peluquería con la agenda completa.... luego vas dos días después y está todo vacío.. y así un negocio no tira, cuando ganas dinero un día y el resto de la semana está vacío..


----------



## esBlackpill.com (18 Abr 2022)

Hyperion dijo:


> La época de la burbuja, concretamente entre el 98 y el 2008 fue una anomalía que no va a volver, en aquella época la "clase mediah" y obrera tenía un gasto y un ritmo de vida que hoy ni siquiera gran parte de la clase media real posee. Aunque era muy pequeño en esa época me han contado cada historia de gastos que tela, en el restaurante donde curraba el hermano mayor de un colega se fatcuraban cerca dde 20k euros...por fin de semana.
> 
> Además que la gente cuando salía de fiesta, salía de verdad (nada de un vienres/sábado noche y a correr, los que manejaban cash se tiraban el finde entero, alguno con hoteles incluídos), la gente se gastaba en salir los findes tanto o más que lo que gana mucha gente hoy. Por no hablar que el tema restaurantes estaba burbujeado a tope: lo que hoy son hamburgueserías "chic", que no deja de ser una alternativa de "pobretones", antes era gastarse 100 euros por cabeza en arrocerías y braserías locales (recuerdo que a raíz de la crisis de 2008 cerraron multitud de ese tipo de restaurantes).
> 
> ...



Buffff yo soy generación Z y de Barcelona, me has desbloqueado un recuerdo con lo de los coches. 

Que recuerdos ir por la calle en agosto, siendo pequeño, y literalmente estar todas las calles de mi barrio sin casi coches. Era como la ciudad fantasma. Ahora ya no pasa, o al menos a ese nivel.

También había una burbuja de obras me acuerdo, habia cientos de obras por todas partes. Que si la Gran Via, que si el forum, que si la torre Agbar, que si la diagonal, que si un nuevo tranvía. Ojo ahora también hacen, como las nuevas glorias.


----------



## Können (18 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Comidas de miles de euros, inflandose a vinos buenos, marisco a reventar, solomillos.
> 
> Se veían cuentas de más de 3000€ y propinas de más de 100€.



¿> 3k entre cuantos?

¿Miles de euros en comidas? Ni en los estrella Michelin lo consigues si no comen varios (bastantes) en la misma mesa. 

Aquella época fue anómala porque cualquier waltrapa levantaba buen cash. Por eso duró tan poco la época.


----------



## SaRmY (18 Abr 2022)

zirick dijo:


> La gran cantidad de locales que han cerrado por ruina no se volverán a llenar.
> Lo hoteles lo mismo.
> 
> Ésta euforia propagandística es otro engaño más.



Ahí está el quid de la cuestión, mucha gente ve las terrazas abarrotadas pero no se percata de que es porque la oferta se ha reducido notablemente ya que la mitad de bares y restaurantes se ha visto obligado a cerrar definitivamente en estos 2 años que llevamos de Covid. Y esto mismo lo puedes aplicar a otros sectores.


----------



## TomásPlatz (18 Abr 2022)

Economia DOPADA. es lo que tiene, que son ILUSIONES.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (19 Abr 2022)

Mucho paleto llorando porque la gente joven ya no despilfarra, a ver si España se civiliza y europeíza aunque sea forzada por las circunstancias, el paletismo español de ir por la vida derrochando en banquetes para luego vivir mal el resto del mes da mucho asco.


----------



## Redoneon (19 Abr 2022)

superjail


----------



## esBlackpill.com (19 Abr 2022)

Soy joven, quiero más historias de la gloriosa burbuja española. Quiero escuchar anécdotas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Abr 2022)

no eran gastos, eran inversiones. 

Quien invertía 1.000 euros en una cena para invitar a un concejal era porque sabía que iba a sacar un millón limpio.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (19 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no eran gastos, eran inversiones.
> 
> Quien invertía 1.000 euros en una cena para invitar a un concejal era porque sabía que iba a sacar un millón limpio.



Que va hombre, los concejales no se venden por una cena.
La cena de 1000 pavos solo para reunirse.
Cómo esperes sacarle 1 millón limpio en algún negocio, te pediré como muy mínimo un 5% o un 10%.
Repito, si es beneficio limpio.


----------



## Julio "el capo" Iglesias (19 Abr 2022)

Ayer la camarera de la cafetería de un parque me comentó lo que le acaba de pasar.

Un niño venía con la tarjeta de papá/mamá para pagar helados para los 8 niños que había, saca los helados, tarjeta denegada, manda al niño a consultar, "que no hay saldo", y tiene que recuperar los helados. 

dice que nunca más aceptará niños pidiendo con la tarjeta de los padres


----------



## teperico (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



Era dinero inflado de la burbuja inmobiliaria. Era dinero IRREAL.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Que va hombre, los concejales no se venden por una cena.
> La cena de 1000 pavos solo para reunirse.
> Cómo esperes sacarle 1 millón limpio en algún negocio, te pediré como muy mínimo un 5% o un 10%.
> Repito, si es beneficio limpio.



si claro ! era simple retórica. 

Ya damos por hecho que los maletines de comisiones y sobornos nunca han desaparecido. 

Ahora con el coronavirus han focalizado en el duque de feria una irrelevante cantidad de 5 millones estafados o convenidos al ayuntamiento de Madrid, cuando con toda esta trama se han volatilizado miles y miles de millones de euros del erario público.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...




Me encanta tu puto avatar. ¿Qué es?¿Un conspiranoico enfundado en un traje de papel de aluminio?


----------



## myles (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



En 2009 los restaurantes de 40€ cierran por lo menos en zgz,estos de las terrazas no son los de ayer.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (19 Abr 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> Me encanta tu puto avatar. ¿Qué es?¿Un conspiranoico enfundado en un traje de papel de aluminio?



Si, de la serie Better call Saúl.


----------



## Kbkubito (19 Abr 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Ahora ya no puedes pagar ni 1000 pavos en "cash", todos los gastos tienen que estar controlados por la mama estado.



Vaya chorrada. Partes la cuenta en tres y voilá.


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Es que eso ya hasta en Portugal.
> Por la zona donde vivo yo te pide para 2 en un restaurante bueno de Cascais:
> Sopa de pescado 9€
> Bogavante de 1.3kg unos 160€
> ...



Pues cuando nos paguen 10000 euros al mes después de impuestos empezaremos a frecuentar tales establecimientos. Antes de ayer en un super que tiene tanque de agua con bogavantes le pregunté al pescadero. El kilo ha subido a 45 euros, con lo que uno de 650-750 se te va a poner en más de 30 euros. Hace poco costaban 12-14 euros. Se queja de que ya no le compro. Le respondo que a mí no me han subido el sueldo en esa proporción (de 14 a 30). Me dice que la gasolina ha subido mucho. Le respondo que sí, pero que el petróleo está más barato que cuando la gasolina estaba a un euro. Que a tomar el pelo sus jefes a su Puta madre. Y no es que no pueda permitírmelo, es que no me sale de los cojones ser timado a diario en todo. Al final encontré unos congelados crudos a 12 euros la unidad con bastante buen sabor una vez hechos. Arroz bomba de primera, azafrán, verduras y demás, comida de primera, bogavante entero cada uno por menos de 15 euros por persona en casita. Vino de Fariña decentillo.

Que por cierto, me encantaba viajar a Portugal. Entre las subidas de precios y la exigencia de certificado covid durante el pasado reciente, va a ir a dejar dinero allí ya sabéis quien. Sí, su Puta madre.

Esas historias de cenas como las que cuenta el op de bogavantes a 130 euros el kilo, vinos de 200 euros la botella (y más) de empresarios de provincias, al final casi todas son de chanchullos de recalificaciones de terrenos, donde unos se pegan la vida padre, y otros se pasan pagando un piso paco sin insonorizar 30 años y comiendo patatas. Es vida de ricos. Y ojo, que ya hay un montón de restaurantes con menú a 20 euros que lo que dan es corriente. Desfalcar españa desde 1982 impunemente es lo que tiene, que al final acabamos pobres como ratas, sobre todo los que nos hemos dedicado buena parte de la vida a trabajar en serio. Con el tiempo te das cuenta de donde vives, y que reme su Puta madre, claro.


----------



## mindusky (19 Abr 2022)

Estos del postureo ahora parecen unos pobretones pero dentro de 10 años miraremos esas fotos "antiguas" y les envidiaremos.

En 2030 los restaurantes sólo servirán NFTs, canjeables por comida real sólo una vez al mes a cambio de todos los puntos de bonificación social que hayas acumulado.


----------



## Coronel Kilgore (19 Abr 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Yo solo me gasto 2€ en cortados... voy a gastarme 30€ jajaajajaajaajaaajaj



Caros esos cortados. Me cobran eso y no vuelvo.


----------



## César92 (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Es como si en estos 15 años mediante ingeniería social se lograse cambiar el concepto de "rico"



Es lógico, por eso cuando un político te habla de ricos, se refiere a los que se toman una Coca-Cola en un bar, lo peor es que hay gente que aplaude que saqueen a esos pobres infelices porque esa gente no puede gastarse ni 5€ al día. De ahí el éxito de la chusma izquierdista, juegan con la envidia de los mediocres.

Lo que la gente común no sabe o no quiere enterarse, es de qué un rico, un tío que posee una SICAV (por ejemplo), si quiere, mañana se va a Andorra o cualquier sitio que no se dedique al expolio fiscal y que le importa un bledo que mañana en España ondee la bandera con la hoz y el martillo, porque eso no va con ellos.


Llegará un día, que aquel que tenga una caja de herramientas bien equipada será un nuevo rico y así en bucle hasta que el que tenga unos calcetines sin agujeros será un multimillonario. Y los mediocres aplaudirán que se le expropien hasta los calcetines, porque resulta que el mediocre no tiene y para él, y eso no vale (añadiría un "JO").

Con lo expuesto aquí, es así como se llega al auténtico comunismo. Gente devorándose mutuamente mientras los dirigentes se parten la caja con un Cohíba Behike 56 en la mano y un vaso de buen whisky en la otra.


----------



## César92 (19 Abr 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> El rico no presume de su riqueza, no anda pregonando su fortuna a los cuatro vientos.



El rico ni el menos rico o acabarás rodeado de gente que te pedirá 100€ y que te jura que te lo pagará el 25 del próximo mes, que cobra la abuela. Luego verás que no es así, que la abuela lo ha mandado a freír espárragos y que te pagará los 100€ a razón de 20€ al mes. 

Para evitar cosas así, en este país (seguramente sea en el mundo entero), nadie te dirá realmente lo que tiene a menos que se lo vaya a gastar mañana.


----------



## 999999999 (19 Abr 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Y como sigáis sobrecociendo el marisco en muchos sitios.. los pocos que seguimos gastando dejaremos de hacerlo..
> 
> primer aviso!!
> 
> Lo de propina de 1000 euros en comida de empresa huele mal.. muy mal.. narco-mordida-propina tal vez?



100€, anda, lee bien


----------



## NIKK (19 Abr 2022)

Para la mierda que sirven deberían estar vacías.


----------



## Torreznos de Soria (19 Abr 2022)

Este cabron sabe de qué habla, toda la puta razón...
Hasta las pvtas eran de calidac, ahora solo hay yonkis y extranjeras sin documentación.


----------



## César92 (19 Abr 2022)

Julio "el capo" Iglesias dijo:


> Ayer la camarera de la cafetería de un parque me comentó lo que le acaba de pasar.
> 
> Un niño venía con la tarjeta de papá/mamá para pagar helados para los 8 niños que había, saca los helados, tarjeta denegada, manda al niño a consultar, "que no hay saldo", y tiene que recuperar los helados.
> 
> dice que nunca más aceptará niños pidiendo con la tarjeta de los padres




Me lo creo, eso lo he visto en el corte inglés, gente con apariencia de tener pasta, llevar un carrito de 400€, pasar la tarjeta y ¡Tachan! Ni un puto duro, es lo que tiene usar el plástico con el dinero justito, que luego te cobran 5€ del mantenimiento de la cuenta o del Amazon Prime y estás vendido.

Lo mejor es el efectivo, a menos que te atraquen o lo pierdas no puedes quedarte sin él sin saberlo.


----------



## El gostoso (19 Abr 2022)

Joder, que hermoso y falso era todo 

Mi juventud, tirada en un parque, con litrona en mano del Caprabo con chortinas emparejadas y algunas siendo virgenes aún...

Hasta las noches de verano eran más cálidas pero agradables que ahora. 0 negros y 4 moros, niños pequeños y celebrar embarazos de parejas.
Ir como un paco de mierda con tu traje a una boda, con las gafas de sol pegadas a la frente.

Roles muy claros de hombre y mujer.


----------



## El gostoso (19 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Me lo creo, eso lo he visto en el corte inglés, gente con apariencia de tener pasta, llevar un carrito de 400€, pasar la tarjeta y ¡Tachan! Ni un puto duro, es lo que tiene usar el plástico con el dinero justito, que luego te cobran 5€ del mantenimiento de la cuenta o del Amazon Prime y estás vendido.
> 
> Lo mejor es el efectivo, a menos que te atraquen o lo pierdas no puedes quedarte sin él sin saberlo.



Yo eso también lo he vivido, trabajando en un centro mail


----------



## Esflinter (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



Eres patético


----------



## El gostoso (19 Abr 2022)

Tocar un toto de chortina y que tuviera pelo frondoso... Que gusto. En fin.


Esos tiempos ya no volverán...


----------



## César92 (19 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Yo eso también lo he vivido, trabajando en un centro mail



La gente suele ir con lo justo en la cuenta corriente y desgraciadamente lo bancos juegan malas pasadas, te cobran sin avisar.

En estos tiempos, con las app del banco, deberían pedir permiso a la hora de cobrarte lo que sea, para evitar esas situaciones tan vergonzosas. Pero vamos, ni en sueños se llegaría a eso.


----------



## vanderwilde (19 Abr 2022)

Aparte de que haya quien se puede permitir más o menos, la gente no quiere dejar la vida de los últimos años, gracias al BCE. Es complicado pasar de lo bueno a lo malo.

Están resistiendo porque creen que esto es otro 2008, que será pasajero, pero lo que no saben es que va a pasar como en la película Tornado, si aquello fue categoría 4, la que se viene es 9.


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Antes la gente tenía dinero de verdad, ahora van de guapos de Instagram subiendo fotitos con su mojito de mierda pero no han comido una langosta de 130€ kilo en su puta vida.
> 
> Es como si en estos 15 años mediante ingeniería social se lograse cambiar el concepto de "rico"
> 
> Te pones una americana del zara, unas gafas de sol, te pides un cóctel y venga, ya eres la élite.



Yo no tengo dinero de verdad ni he comido langosta de 130 euros/kg en mi vida , aunque las que he comido por México me han sabido a gloria.

Lo que jamás tendré es una americana del Zara, y mucho menos subiré una foto de postureo a ninguna red social con semejante engendro puesto. Esa ropa es horrenda. No he participado en cenas de miles de euros, pero hay unos mínimos de buen gusto. La ropa de Hugo Boss, las americanas buenas de Emigdio Tucci no son caras (aunque las que yo uso mayoritariamente son de marcas que no se conocen en España). Si eres un adulto y te pones esas ropas de Zara y similares, deberías ir a comer al 100 montaditos, al burger king, al vips y a sitios semejantes.


----------



## El gostoso (19 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> La gente suele ir con lo justo en la cuenta corriente y desgraciadamente lo bancos juegan malas pasadas, te cobran sin avisar.
> 
> En estos tiempos, con las app del banco, deberían de pedir permiso a la hora de cobrarte lo que sea, para evitar esas situaciones tan vergonzosas. Pero vamos, ni en sueños se llegaría a eso.



Lo que jamás olvidaré es que la gente en 98 o 2004 proyectaba otro futuro para el país y la sociedad. Y eso nos pasa a nosotros, si miramos para atrás... Han pasado 15 años y España ha cambiado socialmente un cojón, étnicamente es un infierno, sociológicamente igual, lo económico es lo menos importante... Eso se recupera, la inocencia, no


----------



## César92 (19 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Yo no tengo dinero de verdad ni he comido langosta de 130 euros/kg en mi vida , aunque las que he comido por México me han sabido a gloria.
> 
> Lo que jamás tendré es una americana del Zara, y mucho menos subiré una foto de postureo a ninguna red social con semejante engendro puesto. Esa ropa es horrenda. No he participado en cenas de miles de euros, pero hay unos mínimos de buen gusto. La ropa de Hugo Boss, las americanas buenas de Emigdio Tucci no son caras (aunque las que yo uso mayoritariamente son de marcas que no se conocen en España). Si eres un adulto y te pones esas ropas de Zara y similares, deberías ir a comer al 100 montaderos, al vips y a sitios semejantes.




Aunque parezca mentira, un traje a medida sale más barato que un prefabricado y elijes tú la tela, bolsillos etcétera. Hablo de sastrerías normales.


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Lo que jamás olvidaré es que la gente en 98 o 2004 proyectaba otro futuro para el país y la sociedad. Y eso nos pasa a nosotros, si miramos para atrás... Han pasado 15 años y España ha cambiado socialmente un cojón, étnicamente es un infierno, sociológicamente igual, lo económico es lo menos importante... Eso se recupera, la inocencia, no



El espaldarazo a la destrucción de España se dio en Suresnes en 1976. Todo lo que ha pasado desde la llegada del PSOE al poder en 1982 sigue la misma senda: sudamericanizacíón y desintegración de España. Obviamente, cuanto más tiempo pasa, más avanza la descomposición del cadáver y más gente se da cuenta de que el cadáver está muerto y huele. Y aunque no lo veas en los medios, los políticos llevan desde los años 70 sacando el dinero de España a paladas. Los que están ahora en el gobierno hacen exactamente lo mismo, aunque no salga en los periódicos.


----------



## pacomer (19 Abr 2022)

los putos pacoHidalgo de provincias... unos muertos de hambre como en el siglo XVII..


----------



## El gostoso (19 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El espaldarazo a la destrucción de España se dio en Suresnes en 1976. Todo lo que ha pasado desde la llegada del PSOE al poder en 1982 sigue la misma senda: sudamericanizacíón y desintegración de España. Obviamente, cuanto más tiempo pasa, más avanza la descomposición del cadáver y más gente se da cuenta de que el cadáver está muerto y huele. Y aunque no lo veas en los medios, los políticos llevan desde los años 70 sacando el dinero de España a paladas. Los que están ahora en el gobierno hacen exactamente lo mismo, aunque no salga en los periódicos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029840



Yep.


Pero lo social, lo moral, el rol, eso ya no se recupera salvo sangre, fuego y aislamiento. En fin.


----------



## César92 (19 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Lo que jamás olvidaré es que la gente en 98 o 2004 proyectaba otro futuro para el país y la sociedad. Y eso nos pasa a nosotros, si miramos para atrás... Han pasado 15 años y España ha cambiado socialmente un cojón, étnicamente es un infierno, sociológicamente igual, lo económico es lo menos importante... Eso se recupera, la inocencia, no



Y que lo digas, sin ir más lejos, por ponerte un ejemplo práctico. Yo me vine a vivir a Gerona en 2015, dónde vivo, justo en el portal hay una cabina telefónica, pues en el 2015 la cabina funcionaba. Del 2015 hasta hoy, la cabina tiene el teléfono y los cristales rotos y marcas de qué algún genio ha intentado abrirla. Lo único que ha cambiado en esta zona es que ahora está llena de negros y moros.

Con 16 años (2008) recuerdo que podías ir a Mataró de fiesta a hacer el capullo sin el peligro de que te rajasen cuatro menas, con 17 años tuvimos un altercado con varios moros pero nada grave un puñetazo aquí y otro allá y listo, cada uno se iba caliente a casa. Ahora no quiero imaginarme cómo tiene que ser salir de noche, desde lo del "Covid " ya sólo quedamos varios en casa de alguien y hacemos la fiesta ahí. Y ahora, tal y como están las cosas, ya uno pasa de tener movidas por cualquier chorrada y acabar con un machetazo.

Hace dos días, vi como la policía detenían a un grupo de moros porque uno de ellos llevaba un soga en la mano, eso llamó la atención de la secreta y pasaron al protocolo de identificar etcétera... Dime tú para qué coño cuatro moros llevan una soga a las dos de la mañana aproximadamente, ya ni navajas, una soga.

Recuerdo ver navajas cuando era un chaval, pero nadie las sacaba por falta de huevos.

Sí, la cosa ha cambiado y más qué cambiará si no se le pone remedio. Vamos camino a ser Somalia.


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Aunque parezca mentira, un traje a medida sale más barato que un prefabricado y elijes tú la tela, bolsillos etcétera. Hablo de sastrerías normales.



Pues sí. Pero yo no uso trajes, sino pantalón y americana (sin corbata), y tengo la suerte de que la ropa hecha me sirve bien. Si no hubiera camisas de Boss, de Carolina Herrera o de Michael Kors, pues sí me las haría a medida.


----------



## opilano (19 Abr 2022)

Que pena me da la jet-set pobre.


----------



## 999999999 (19 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> La gente suele ir con lo justo en la cuenta corriente y desgraciadamente lo bancos juegan malas pasadas, te cobran sin avisar.



Eso sólo le pasa a los muertosdehambre
Nunca en la vida me ha sucedido


----------



## César92 (19 Abr 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Eso sólo le pasa a los muertosdehambre
> Nunca en la vida me ha sucedido



No, a mi tampoco. Pero si vas a comprar se ve bastante. Especialmente en el corte inglés, porque en otros supermercados la gente paga en efectivo.

España está llena de muertos de hambre que piden prestado hasta para arreglar el Mini o alguna mierda similar. 

Es lo que hay...


----------



## kicorv (19 Abr 2022)

No sé por qué el mensaje del OP tiene tantos me gusta.

Una cosa es el postureo y el aparentar de la podredumbre y otra lo de gastarse 30 pavos por persona porque al hostelero del OP le salga de los huevos.

Es como los alcoholicos solteros o viudos que van a emborracharse solos en la barra del bar. Cómprate 8 botellas y te las bebes en tu casa, subnormal.

En España hay tantos bares por la cultura de subnormales que tenemos aquí, con representantes claros como Dabizzzzz Muñoz. Es decir, somos los reyes del mundo en vender una lenteja (sí, una) en un plato con un potingue guarreado por 120€.

Señor OP, yo tengo mi menú diario por 10€ que está de puta madre. Si hay que gastarse 30€ por persona, así también abro yo un bar.

Luego el OP tiene que pagar a alguien por un servicio y seguro que le parece caro carísimo.


----------



## DVD1975 (19 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Yo no tengo dinero de verdad ni he comido langosta de 130 euros/kg en mi vida , aunque las que he comido por México me han sabido a gloria.
> 
> Lo que jamás tendré es una americana del Zara, y mucho menos subiré una foto de postureo a ninguna red social con semejante engendro puesto. Esa ropa es horrenda. No he participado en cenas de miles de euros, pero hay unos mínimos de buen gusto. La ropa de Hugo Boss, las americanas buenas de Emigdio Tucci no son caras (aunque las que yo uso mayoritariamente son de marcas que no se conocen en España). Si eres un adulto y te pones esas ropas de Zara y similares, deberías ir a comer al 100 montaditos, al burger king, al vips y a sitios semejantes.



Yo economicamente estoy muy bien.
Pero de pequeña en una época lo pasé canutas eso te enseña a valorar las cosas.
No soy rata digamos que me gustan las experiencias pero no las hago habituales.
Nunca me he comprado un Levis es más mi pareja me lo compro y le dije que lo devolviera.
Mientras conozco a gente que va llorando por las esquinas pq no sé puede ir de vacaciones.
Para mí como dije el dinero es independencia y no deber nada a nadie.
En dinero te da libertad.
Pe en semana santa me he quedado en casa pq paso de ir a sitios masificados.
Principalmente el nuevo status es aparentar lo q no eres y sino tu círculo no te sigue el ritmo es dejarlos atrás.
Yo puedo decir que soy feliz que ya es poco pq veo a gente muy infeliz a mi lado pq son avariciosas y quieren más y más.
Lo q dices de bares conozco a gente q vive en los bares pero solo tiene mortadela en la nevera


----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Lo que jamás olvidaré es que la gente en 98 o 2004 proyectaba otro futuro para el país y la sociedad. Y eso nos pasa a nosotros, si miramos para atrás... Han pasado 15 años y España ha cambiado socialmente un cojón, étnicamente es un infierno, sociológicamente igual, lo económico es lo menos importante... Eso se recupera, la inocencia, no



Totalmente. El infierno étnico, la invasión sudamericana que bajo los salarios el 40% en todos los sectores se quedará aquí de por vida.
Económicamente se podria recuperar si cambiamos el modelo y eliminamos el r78.
Pero la invasión es para siempre e irá a más sencillamente porque hay todo un continente que habla español y llegar aquí y trabajar bajando salarios es fácil.
Imaginemos que pasaría en uk si usa fuera una Venezuela. Ahora mismo Londres y uk en general estaría saturada de norteamericanos y no tendrían en ningún sector los salarios que tienen ahora. Por suerte para todo el mundo anglo todos los paises de habla inglesa son desarrollados.
Esa es la tumba de España la invasión por suramericanos sean indios o descendientes de europeos. La sustitución étnica y pobreza sera más rápida en España que en ningun otro país.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (19 Abr 2022)

Pues que quieres que te diga, eso es sinonimo de que la gente ha aprendido la leccion. España siempre ha sido un pais de apariencias, pero si la gente ha aprendido algo de 08 es que no puede vivir por encima de sus posibilidades. Los hay que siguen en esa linea, muchos otros no.
Si la radiografia de un pais es que abarrota terrazas y la consumición media es de 25/30 euros por persona, me parece una decision acertada.
Acaso no criticarias si fuese a la inversa?

Una cosa que he notado es lo siguiente. Ya se ve muy poquita ropa "de marca"


----------



## astur_burbuja (19 Abr 2022)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> LA gente es gilipollas y siempre está lo mismo con lo de "las terrazas llenas".
> 
> ...



Has comentado algo interesante, y es la cutrez y poca clase actual. Se ha generalizado el barriobajismo

En la actualidad no hay clase. Ves a las niñatas yendo de divas, y son en el mejor de los casos, una figurante secundaria de videoclip de reggueton.

Es la variante de las compras en Navidad. Mucha gente en centros comerciales, pero una bolsa o ninguna por persona. En los 2000, chocaban tus bolsas con las de la gente. Como minimo llevaban 4-5 bolsas por persona. Llevamos 15 años en caida libre


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo economicamente estoy muy bien.
> Pero de pequeña en una época lo pasé canutas eso te enseña a valorar las cosas.
> No soy rata digamos que me gustan las experiencias pero no las hago habituales.
> Nunca me he comprado un Levis es más mi pareja me lo compro y le dije que lo devolviera.
> ...



Te entiendo. Yo no me dedico a aparentar, pero sí uso ropa “buena”, porque sienta bien y dura más. En mi caso, lo que más valoro es el tiempo para hacer lo que me da la gana. No gasto en un coche caro, porque con uno normal me basta, al no ser profesional de los que se pasan el día viajando por Europa (hay varios foreros así y el coche no baja de 40000 euros, bueno, lo que costaban antes, ahora será más). Pero sí gasto en comida buena. En vez de mortadela, jamón ibérico (un jamón bien buscado se consigue por 250 euros aprox). La carne, buena, el pescado, pescado (no de piscifactoría), el salmón, salvaje, y así. Yo salgo a comer un día por semana y a cenar igual. No por regla, sino porque suele darse. 

Lo de aparentar va por ambientes. Hay organizaciones donde está hasta regulado el tipo de reloj (ni demasiado caro ni demasiado barato para el puesto que ocupas), el coche, los trajes… pero vive con alegría, mujer. Un Levis no es nada del otro mundo…


----------



## pampero21 (19 Abr 2022)

Julio "el capo" Iglesias dijo:


> Ayer la camarera de la cafetería de un parque me comentó lo que le acaba de pasar.
> 
> Un niño venía con la tarjeta de papá/mamá para pagar helados para los 8 niños que había, saca los helados, tarjeta denegada, manda al niño a consultar, "que no hay saldo", y tiene que recuperar los helados.
> 
> dice que nunca más aceptará niños pidiendo con la tarjeta de los padres



En mi vida he visto que se acepten tarjetas de supuestos padres y mucho menos que un padre dé una tarjeta a un niño. 
Incluso la tarjeta puede ser robada o encontrada... Y si le salta el pin?. 

Huele a historia inventada.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (19 Abr 2022)

Panga y Mortadela , Spanish Easter Hangover


----------



## palodearia (19 Abr 2022)

Pijos de palo han existido toda la vida. Lo de aparentar no es nada nuevo, solo que ahora con las RRSS la exposición de sus vidas que hacen muchos es aún mayor. Al principio con el boom de facebook la gente sólo veía el aparentismo de sus círculos más o menos cercanos, pero ya con instagram, tiktoks y similares se tragan las vidas de completos desconocidos como hacían sus madres y abuelas comprando las mierda-revistas tipo Semana, Hola...

La gente no ha cambiado, sólo han cambiado los medios.

Y todo dios enganchado a la carrera de la rata en cuanto empiezan a mejorar los salarios.


----------



## El gostoso (19 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Totalmente. El infierno étnico, la invasión sudamericana que bajo los salarios el 40% en todos los sectores se quedará aquí de por vida.
> Económicamente se podria recuperar si cambiamos el modelo y eliminamos el r78.
> Pero la invasión es para siempre e irá a más sencillamente porque hay todo un continente que habla español y llegar aquí y trabajar bajando salarios es fácil.
> Imaginemos que pasaría en uk si usa fuera una Venezuela. Ahora mismo Londres y uk en general estaría saturada de norteamericanos y no tendrían en ningún sector los salarios que tienen ahora. Por suerte para todo el mundo anglo todos los paises de habla inglesa son desartollados.
> Esa es la tumba de España la invasión por suramericanos sean indios o descendientes de europeos. La sustitución étnica y pobreza sera más rápida en España que en ningun otro país.



No sólo eso, la identificación homogénea de una sociedad, los foreros que la mayoría son crios, no saben lo que es salir a la calle y ver todos iguales que tú, eso, refuerza la sociedad, una sociedad heterogénea es un cáncer.


----------



## esforzado (19 Abr 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga, eso es sinonimo de que la gente ha aprendido la leccion. España siempre ha sido un pais de apariencias, pero si la gente ha aprendido algo de 08 es que no puede vivir por encima de sus posibilidades. Los hay que siguen en esa linea, muchos otros no.
> Si la radiografia de un pais es que abarrota terrazas y la consumición media es de 25/30 euros por persona, me parece una decision acertada.
> Acaso no criticarias si fuese a la inversa?
> 
> Una cosa que he notado es lo siguiente. Ya se ve muy poquita ropa "de marca"



¿por qué llegas a esa conclusión?... la peña puede estar gastándose 30€ y quitándoselos de comer...

lo que ha cambiado es que antes nos gastábamos 300 por encima de nuestras posibilidades... y hoy nos gastamos 30 por encima de nuestras posibilidades...

el problema nunca fue lo que se gastase la gente en ocio... el problema fue de dónde provenía... podría haber funcionarios gastándose millonadas en bares y yo seguirían viendo guano...


----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> No sólo eso, la identificación homogénea de una sociedad, los foreros que la mayoría son crios, no saben lo que es salir a la calle y ver todos iguales que tú, eso, refuerza la sociedad, una sociedad heterogénea es un cáncer.



Calle y empresas. Antes entrabas en una empresa 2000 y el porcentaje de inmigrantes sudamericanos era 5%. Ahora es 40% o 50% con estudios de fp homologados a ingenierías superiores.
Una empresa heterogénea es un cancer.. Qué piensas cuando ves ese 40% te ha bajado el salario, no tiene tu profesionalidad, ni estudios ninexperiencia y lleva en España 4 años o incluso menos de 5 semanas, pues entraron de turistas.
Los españoles de las terrazas de este hilo no tienen npi hasta donde les llega la mierda. Se acordarán de esos 30 euros que gastaron en ss para posturear.


----------



## El gostoso (19 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Calle y empresas. Antes entrabas en una empresa 2000 y el porcentaje de inmigrantes sudamericanos era 5%. Ahora es 40% o 50% con estudios de fp homologados a ingenierías superiores.
> Una empresa heterogénea es un cancer.. Qué piensas cuando ves ese 40% te ha bajado el salario, no tiene tu profesionalidad, ni estudios ninexperiencia y lleva en España 4 años o incluso menos de 5 semanas, pues entraron de turistas.
> Los españoles de las terrazas de este hilo no tienen npi hasta donde les llega la mierda. Se acordarán de esos 30 euros que gastaron en ss para posturear.



Renfe, metro, supermercado, la ponzoña racial es tal, que mi recomendación a la gente es que se largue cagando hostias


----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Renfe, metro, supermercado, la ponzoña racial es tal, que mi recomendación a la gente es que se largue cagando hostias



No se irán. No se darán cuenta del problema. Del mismo modo que se pinchan sustancias experimentales para un catarro, votan ppsoe corrupcion y r78 y gastan sin sentido a las puertas del guano absoluto.
Es es caracter español. Solecito caña postureo.


----------



## El gostoso (19 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> No se irán. No se darán cuenta del problema. Del mismo modo que se pinchan sustancias experimentales para un catarro, votan ppsoe corrupcion y r78 y gastan sin sentido a las puertas del guano absoluto.
> Es es caracter español. Solecito caña postureo.



Pues que las kakunas arrasen con todo ya, por Dios


----------



## Können (19 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pe en semana santa me he quedado en casa pq paso de ir a sitios masificados




Yo he salido y comentaba a la parienta que cada vez me echa más para atrás el rollo de hacer cola mientras la peña se hace selfies con el monumento X detrás. Parecemos borregos. Y que el 99% de los que hacen (y me incluyo a veces) cola no tienen ni puta idea de la historia de ese lugar. 



O el rollo vamos a ver esto esto y aquello, corriendo como pollos sin cabeza para que de tiempo a ver todo, sin entender el contexto la historia del lugar. Gastarte x € para acabar con una especie de sensación como de turismo enlatado de usar y tirar. En vez de coger y estar en una ciudad unos días mas para conocerla más tranquilamente muchas personas prefieren pasar poco tiempo y saltar de lugar en lugar

Todo esto lo pienso cuando estoy en modo oscuro. Como ahora que vuelvo a la carrera de la rata tras agotar algun día de vacaciones que el sistema permite (y que firmando el contrato correspondiente aceptamos ojo) y minorar mi cuenta corriente 


Pero también es verdad que si te aíslas de la muchedumbre y vas a lo tuyo, intentando disfrutar la visión y la historia en el tiempo que tienes de los lugares pues te la pela si el guiri se tira un pedo o tiene prisa porque mañana se va a visitar otra ciudad.


No se, al final la virtud estará en el punto medio.


----------



## piensaflexible (19 Abr 2022)

Yo veo varias cosas actualmente.
El haber vivido los años de burbuja, ha dejado a muchos tocados, porque subir o ir a mejor siempre es facil, pero bajar o ir a peor sienta mucho peor..aunque a muchos bien les esta porque ocurrian escenas que hasta entonces se veian exageradas, como la tipica pareja de en dos años dos viajes a caribe y paris, me pongo tetas y el Bmw y las cenitas a todo dar..simples currelas, pues no cuadra ni cuadrará nunca, era un circo.
De esa falta de humildad entonces no hemos salido, y la gente tiene que salir si o si a las terrazas, a tirarse la foto, aunque solo sea con un par de cañas.
Yo no he visto un gasto exagerado esta semana santa, la gente ya no apura tanto, aun asi se que la gente en fechas señaladas pues estira un poco mas de la cuenta, asi que no me quiero imaginar el resto de mes los bares la caja que haran.
Pero es que luego hay otra cosa, ante la picaresca de la gente de tirarse dos horas en el bar con un cafe o coca cola, esta la picaresca de los bares de subirte los precios ridiculamente por esa coca cola.
Hay sitios como en Andalucia, que aun te ponen una tapa con la cerveza y eso a dia de hoy es un milagro, pero es que en levante, te clavan casi tres euros por una cocacola, y como mucho unos cacaos grasientos y gracias. Se pagan porque hay buen tiempo, la mayoria de terrazas de costa tienen buenas vistas, y en fin, esos bares funcionan por inercia, pero a veces a uno se le quitan las ganas de consumir.
Hablo de levante y en sitios bonitos, ya imaginarme gastarme pasta en un barrio obrero de ciudad, y se me hace bola, va a ser que no.
Pero digo que la hosteleria esta peor que nunca en general por varias cosas.
Por un lado los camareros no son los de antes, gente malcarada, sin ganas, cero profesional..antes cobrarian poco pero eran autenticos camareros, decian buenos dias buenas tardes se acordaban de lo que solias tomar, te atendian rapidos, le ponian ganitas..ahora nada de eso.
Siguiente punto, los precios y cantidades.
Pues que quieres que te diga, sere pobre, pero que me claven 7 euros por un mini plato de ensaladilla pues no me da la gana.
Si pusieran precios mas asequibles, pues igual te pedias dos con la cerveza, pero ante esas clavadas pues no apetece, si vas a cenar pues aun te las pides, pero por acompañar la bebida no.
Otro tema, antes habia buenos menus del dia a 12 o 13 euros o al menos decentes, buscando un poco, ahora con el aumento de los precios de todo eso se va a acabar.
Asi que en general hay bastantes factores que hacen que todo vaya a peor, salarios, calidad del producto, precios..


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alguien random (19 Abr 2022)

Y si los de las terrazas estuvieran gastando como locos abririais un hilo del tipo "es que no aprendemos nada de 2008, la gente despilfarrando en las terrazas con la que se viene, españoles gilipollas" blablabla.

Menudos muertos en vida sois.


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

yayaya pero soportas nekanes por doquier


----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Pues que las kakunas arrasen con todo ya, por Dios



Ya lo están haciendo pero lo callan.









Mainstream media covers up pilot cardiac arrest because they don't want to create vaccine hesitancy


Check this out. Not a SINGLE story in the mainstream media about vaxxed American Airlines Captain Robert Snow suffering cardiac arrest minutes after landing the plane. The pilot is livid.




stevekirsch.substack.com


----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> yayaya pero soportas nekanes por doquier



Pero no tenéis a este sucnor en el ignore?


----------



## LoVeíaVenir (19 Abr 2022)

Son otros tiempos... Meses de crisis económica


----------



## DigitalMarketer (19 Abr 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> No sé por qué el mensaje del OP tiene tantos me gusta.
> 
> Una cosa es el postureo y el aparentar de la podredumbre y otra lo de gastarse 30 pavos por persona porque al hostelero del OP le salga de los huevos.
> 
> ...



El problema es que no entendiste el hilo. El hilo va de una cosa, tu respuesta de otra.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (19 Abr 2022)

Más razón que un santo


----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Abr 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> El rico no presume de su riqueza, no anda pregonando su fortuna a los cuatro vientos.
> 
> El medio pelo es el que gasta mas de lo que gana: (300 euros por día por 30, porque
> se come todos los días da 9000 euros al mes.)
> ...



No alimenteis al pompero troll


----------



## Espeluznao (19 Abr 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Yo no he visto un gasto exagerado esta semana santa, la gente ya no apura tanto, aun asi se que la gente en fechas señaladas pues estira un poco mas de la cuenta, asi *que no me quiero imaginar el resto de mes los bares la caja que haran.*



En la parte subrayada de lo que has comentado está la clave. Que nos fiamos de las "percepciones puntuales".

Este finde en zona de playa próxima a Barcelona, zona pija, veías colas en ALGUNOS chiringuitos. Como vivo aquí y paseo por la playa todos los días ya sé por qué pasa eso. Porque son los chiringuitos que más cerca están, caminando hacia la playa, de la estación de tren. 

Me di un paseo y 500 metros hacia un lado ya no había ninguna cola en el siguiente chiringuito... es decir, hay gente que se pega una hora de cola para comer porque ni con sus teléfonos "inteligentes" son capaces de ver que hay chiringuitos a lo largo de *toda la playa*, de kilómetros de playa, y encima *pertenecen al mismo grupo de restaurantes, es decir, los productos, la elaboración y los precios son prácticamente idénticos.*


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Abr 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Ahora ya no puedes pagar ni 1000 pavos en "cash", todos los gastos tienen que estar controlados por la mama estado.



Seguro que el del bar paco te los rechaza, jajaja.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



Si realmente eres Coruñés sabrás que ya a mediados de los noventa fue aquí donde se introdujo el término "Postureo ".


----------



## DigitalMarketer (19 Abr 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Si realmente eres Coruñés sabrás que ya a mediados de los noventa fue aquí donde se introdujo el término "Postureo ".



Soy de un pueblo de la provincia de la Coruña.
Yo conocí el término postureo cuando abrió el "Puerto de Ocio"


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Soy de un pueblo de la provincia de la Coruña.
> Yo conocí el término postureo cuando abrió el "Puerto de Ocio"



El puerto de ocio creo que fue la representación máxima del posturero en el pelotazo de la construcción coruñesa.


----------



## Wired (19 Abr 2022)

Mi impresión es que la gente va sustituyendo sus gastos por otros. Los que viajaban al extranjero por Semana Santa ahora lo hacen por España, y los que viajaban por España ahora no salen de su provincia o incluso se quedan en su ciudad. Los viajes en avión se sustituyen por el coche, y los hoteles por campings. Por eso las terrazas siguen llenas, algunas personas han dejado de sentarse, pero para muchas personas es la opción de ocio mas económica.

Otro tema son los precios de la hostelería... que en mi opinión ya no tienen relación con la calidad ni la cantidad de lo que recibes.


----------



## Euron G. (19 Abr 2022)

Aperol qué?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (19 Abr 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Aperol qué?



Aperol Spritz, la nueva bebida de moda entre los muertos de hambre.
Color anaranjada, amarilla, en copa grande, pero no copa balón.


----------



## Euron G. (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Aperol Spritz, la nueva bebida de moda entre los muertos de hambre.
> Color anaranjada, amarilla, en copa grande, pero no copa balón.



También le echan cardamomo y cilantro como los imbéciles del gin-tonic?


----------



## DVD1975 (19 Abr 2022)

Wired dijo:


> Mi impresión es que la gente va sustituyendo sus gastos por otros. Los que viajaban al extranjero por Semana Santa ahora lo hacen por España, y los que viajaban por España ahora no salen de su provincia o incluso se quedan en su ciudad. Los viajes en avión se sustituyen por el coche, y los hoteles por campings. Por eso las terrazas siguen llenas, algunas personas han dejado de sentarse, pero para muchas personas es la opción de ocio mas económica.
> 
> Otro tema son los precios de la hostelería... que en mi opinión ya no tienen relación con la calidad ni la cantidad de lo que recibes.



El COVID ha arruinado a muchos


----------



## Kenthomi (19 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente no consume una mierda.
> Gastarse 30€ por persona no es nada.
> Ves mucho pijo de mentira con su aperol spritz o su albariño y ahí se tiran 2 horas con la consumición.
> 
> ...



Yo como golden single cuando consumo no me privo de nada


----------



## astur_burbuja (19 Abr 2022)

Können dijo:


> Yo he salido y comentaba a la parienta que cada vez me echa más para atrás el rollo de hacer cola mientras la peña se hace selfies con el monumento X detrás. Parecemos borregos. Y que el 99% de los que hacen (y me incluyo a veces) cola no tienen ni puta idea de la historia de ese lugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen post. 100% de acuerdo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (19 Abr 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Yo veo varias cosas actualmente.
> El haber vivido los años de burbuja, ha dejado a muchos tocados, porque subir o ir a mejor siempre es facil, pero bajar o ir a peor sienta mucho peor..aunque a muchos bien les esta porque ocurrian escenas que hasta entonces se veian exageradas, como la tipica pareja de en dos años dos viajes a caribe y paris, me pongo tetas y el Bmw y las cenitas a todo dar..simples currelas, pues no cuadra ni cuadrará nunca, era un circo.
> De esa falta de humildad entonces no hemos salido, y la gente tiene que salir si o si a las terrazas, a tirarse la foto, aunque solo sea con un par de cañas.
> Yo no he visto un gasto exagerado esta semana santa, la gente ya no apura tanto, aun asi se que la gente en fechas señaladas pues estira un poco mas de la cuenta, asi que no me quiero imaginar el resto de mes los bares la caja que haran.
> ...



Los precios de los Menus del dia y de las coca colas están al nivel que los clientes muertos de hambre, quieren aparentar tener.

Y por eso, clase obrera que apenas gana 2000 euros al mes, van por ahi pensando que son clase alta, cuando solo son “indios levantados” como dicen en Hispanoamérica.


----------



## astur_burbuja (19 Abr 2022)

Este hilo es oro. Muchos post interesantes.

Efectivamente. Hace ya mucho, que la gente con clase ni para en terrazas de ciudad, ni hace colas por entrar a sitios.

Nunca he hecho una cola por nada. No la hacia con 15 años para entrar a discotecas (me parecía de perdedor), menos ahora con pasta. Hacer colas es”demigrante”, de loser, de gente sin orgullo.

Es como lo de viajar en avión. Antes daba gusto, ibas tranquilo, cómodo, con espacio. Ahora es inviable para alguien normal viajar en avión si no es en Business. Ir en Turista es como estar en el puto infierno, solo faltan gallinas saliendo de los baules de equipajes.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (19 Abr 2022)

Terrazas = aguantar a un monton de gentuza asquerosa y maloliente siendo estafado por tapas de mierda todo para posturear.


----------

